# Kage vs. Protech



## TLCMN (Apr 15, 2013)

What is my best overall system for my money? I am looking at a protech pull back snow pusher and a kage. I will mainly use it for two schools, apartment complexes, a few commercial properties and about 35 driveways. I also already a snow bucket so I can use that for stacking and relocation. I run a bobcat s650 two speed and all my accounts are within 1.5 miles so I will not havr to trailer it at all. The kage system is about $2000 more then the protech but I don't know if it's worth the money. I also have two boss v plows that will be working closely with the bobcat so I'm not sure if I need a kage. Thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

between those two the kage. always think of the future the possibilities that you may run into


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Kage, HLA SnoWing, or Metal Pless. The latter 2 would be my choice, but pricier.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

The Kage is worth the extra money. You won't regret it.


----------



## TLCMN (Apr 15, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;1850237 said:


> Kage, HLA SnoWing, or Metal Pless. The latter 2 would be my choice, but pricier.


The HLA snow wing look even better then a kage. Do you have any expirence with one?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

TLCMN;1850359 said:


> The HLA snow wing look even better then a kage. Do you have any expirence with one?


Yep, we run an 8-13 on a New Holland L175. I tried a Kage that another guy has in our area, and after running both, I feel for what we do with that machine, the HLA is worth the price tag that it comes with. It was around 10K if I remember right.

If it were just in regular parking lots, I wouldn't spend the extra cash, I'd buy either a Boss if I could run a 12 foot box, or an Arctic Sectional or Metal Pless box with Liveedge. Salt savings is incredible for seasonal accounts.

From what I've seen, Metal Pless is every bit as good and Paul is all over this site and uses them in his own company. When we need another, it'll be a Metal Pless.


----------



## TLCMN (Apr 15, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;1850373 said:


> Yep, we run an 8-13 on a New Holland L175. I tried a Kage that another guy has in our area, and after running both, I feel for what we do with that machine, the HLA is worth the price tag that it comes with. It was around 10K if I remember right.
> 
> If it were just in regular parking lots, I wouldn't spend the extra cash, I'd buy either a Boss if I could run a 12 foot box, or an Arctic Sectional or Metal Pless box with Liveedge. Salt savings is incredible for seasonal accounts.
> 
> From what I've seen, Metal Pless is every bit as good and Paul is all over this site and uses them in his own company. When we need another, it'll be a Metal Pless.


Yeah my budget is 6,000 so I guess no snow wing for me! They look like a awesome tool though!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

TLCMN;1850176 said:


> What is my best overall system for my money? I am looking at a protech pull back snow pusher and a kage. I will mainly use it for two schools, apartment complexes, a few commercial properties and about 35 driveways. I also already a snow bucket so I can use that for stacking and relocation. I run a bobcat s650 two speed and all my accounts are within 1.5 miles so I will not havr to trailer it at all. The kage system is about $2000 more then the protech but I don't know if it's worth the money. I also have two boss v plows that will be working closely with the bobcat so I'm not sure if I need a kage. Thanks


When you are comparing the Protech to the Kage, is the Protech a rubber cutting edge or their steel IST model. You can never compare price between steel trip edge pusher to one that is rubber. It is not a fair comparison.
Now lets assume you are comparing steel to steel. The Protech is a box pusher period. The Kage can be a box pusher or a reversable staight blade that you can windrow with. The pullback kit on the Protect will contain more snow when you back drag then the Kage will. Now if you wanted the best of both worlds the HLA snow wing, or the Metal Pless PlowMaxx is what you should get. You can push as a containment plow, windrow, backdrag without having to change parts to do so. Its the ultimate transformer plow. Before you make your final decision you should also check out the price of a 8-13 PlowMaxx by Metal Pless.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I wish they made a HLA type blade for a 2500 truck, that would be awesome.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

kage all they way they are not bad in driveways and are great for loading docks and you can even do large sidewalks easily. My boss owns at least 10 of them and swears by them here in RI...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Neige;1850735 said:


> When you are comparing the Protech to the Kage, is the Protech a rubber cutting edge or their steel IST model. You can never compare price between steel trip edge pusher to one that is rubber. It is not a fair comparison.
> Now lets assume you are comparing steel to steel. The Protech is a box pusher period. The Kage can be a box pusher or a reversable staight blade that you can windrow with. The pullback kit on the Protect will contain more snow when you back drag then the Kage will. Now if you wanted the best of both worlds the HLA snow wing, or the Metal Pless PlowMaxx is what you should get. You can push as a containment plow, windrow, backdrag without having to change parts to do so. Its the ultimate transformer plow. Before you make your final decision you should also check out the price of a 8-13 PlowMaxx by Metal Pless.


Don't forget Protech does offer one that is like a Kage but the sides doesn't come off like the Kage
The Protech plow is the poor mans HLA snow wing LOLxysport
I bought one works well I went this route wasn't sure if I would use the skid much but after running it I wish I went with a HLA snow wing
My wings adjust manually


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

gc3;1850758 said:


> I wish they made a HLA type blade for a 2500 truck, that would be awesome.


Do you mean something like this.


----------



## TLCMN (Apr 15, 2013)

Neige;1851502 said:


> Do you mean something like this.


That's awesome!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, that is nice but it's made for a 3500 on up. Mines a 2500. 1500 pounds is to much for my front end. It looks like it trails alittle between the blade and the side extension.


----------



## vtscaper (Oct 26, 2009)

We bought our first Kage last year and just picked up our second. They are AWESOME for tricky sites.


----------



## etwman (Nov 13, 2009)

There are (5) Kage's at my shop right now. Hands down they are the best snow removal piece of equipment on the market and worth every penny. Our oldest one is 5 years old and we haven't put a dime into it. We just took delivery of two more new ones and another one is due to arrive next week. 

We run them on CAT 262's and CAT 287D's. All 10'


----------



## cpmnate (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey just a thought if you are looking to save a few dollars I have a 9' snow wolf with the pusher attachment that's only been used 2 seasons we also converted it to the lesser expensive Kage one piece cutting edge instead of the 3 piece it came with send me a message if you're interested


----------



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

We used 2 of the 4 new kAGE plows we got this yr ,, one is a 10 foot on a Newholland skid , and a 14 on a 924k cat loader ,, we really like them its so nice to drop and go ,,, roads , parking lots , dead end streets , it was all super easy with this KAGE , We have been plowing for many yrs now and have used allot of diff plows and pushers , after using the new KAGE , Well I bought the outer 2 KAGE plows another,,, 14 foot for my Case 521 , with a JRB quick change and a 10 toof for my case skid , traded in 2 artic pushers I dont think I will be missing them


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Jack_Frost;1871259 said:


> We used 2 of the 4 new kAGE plows we got this yr ,, one is a 10 foot on a Newholland skid , and a 14 on a 924k cat loader ,, we really like them its so nice to drop and go ,,, roads , parking lots , dead end streets , it was all super easy with this KAGE , We have been plowing for many yrs now and have used allot of diff plows and pushers , after using the new KAGE , Well I bought the outer 2 KAGE plows another,,, 14 foot for my Case 521 , with a JRB quick change and a 10 toof for my case skid , traded in 2 artic pushers I dont think I will be missing them


I'm surprised you got rid of your Arctic sectionals for the Kage trip edge. Even though the Kage has awesome versatility do you personally find it outscrapes the Arctic. Evidently you must right?


----------



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

:salute:I agree you are right gc3 , scraping artic is nice ,, and does a great job ,, but cutting edges on the artic wear very very fast as you know ,,, and the blocks tend to brake quite often , so from the stand point of uptime , I still think the kage will be the one I will be gong with


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Jack_Frost;1872239 said:


> :salute:I agree you are right gc3 , scraping artic is nice ,, and does a great job ,, but cutting edges on the artic wear very very fast as you know ,,, and the blocks tend to brake quite often , so from the stand point of uptime , I still think the kage will be the one I will be gong with


 yes I agree on the blocks breaking. A guy that operated our sectionals last season was breaking at least 2 blocks every couple storms. He was always a little rammy though lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

gc3;1871574 said:


> I'm surprised you got rid of your Arctic sectionals for the Kage trip edge. Even though the Kage has awesome versatility do you personally find it outscrapes the Arctic. Evidently you must right?


Agreed. We have a Kage and it's great for what it's meant to do. But it isn't and never will be an Arctic Sectional. Night and day difference in how they scrape.

As hard as it is to justify the nearly triple cost of the Sectional, we probably won't buy any more Boss pushers. I know I've said recently that the Boss scrapes as well, but I retract that statement...after putting them side by side and on the same sites as Arctics were on, the salt savings is definatly worth the extra money and a poly block here and there.

I would and will consider the Liveedge box, and before we buy more Sectionals, we are demoing a Liveedge.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

What size are you demoing?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It'll be a 10', I'm hoping. We're going to run these Boss boxes this season and next season, and grab a demo Liveedge late next fall when we go up to Ebling for back blades.

It's just a big pill to swallow, what they cost. But the salt savings is incredible with the Arctic's, hopefully the Liveedge gives us that and none of the poly block issues. I feel that if Boss made the SK pushers like they do the backhoe then it would be enough of a difference that it wouldn't be worth the money to go to something else. But if they did that, the cost would be I'm sure 1K more if not higher.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

John_DeereGreen;1874233 said:


> It'll be a 10', I'm hoping. We're going to run these Boss boxes this season and next season, and grab a demo Liveedge late next fall when we go up to Ebling for back blades.
> 
> It's just a big pill to swallow, what they cost. But the salt savings is incredible with the Arctic's, hopefully the Liveedge gives us that and none of the poly block issues. I feel that if Boss made the SK pushers like they do the backhoe then it would be enough of a difference that it wouldn't be worth the money to go to something else. But if they did that, the cost would be I'm sure 1K more if not higher.


Everything on the liveedge looks beefed up. I'm sure that's why it's reflected in the price. The one they have for the one ton trucks looks interesting but I'd hate to see that price.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

gc3;1874320 said:


> Everything on the liveedge looks beefed up. I'm sure that's why it's reflected in the price. The one they have for the one ton trucks looks interesting but I'd hate to see that price.


I think I remember Paul posting somewhere that MSRP was in the 12K range.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

$12,000, I can see it being that high.
What they say the ball park price was for the 10 footer you were looking at?


----------



## aslc (Jan 9, 2010)

Neige;1851502 said:


> Do you mean something like this.


How dose the front of the truck handle the weight. 1500lbs and 1740lbs are saying you can run on a f350
Every one said you can't put a blizzard 8611pp on a f350 because it smashes the front end and it's 1500lbs


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

gc3;1876263 said:


> $12,000, I can see it being that high.
> What they say the ball park price was for the 10 footer you were looking at?


I'd have to go back and look at the emails from Paul to be sure, but I think it was 8495 for the pusher, and 690 for the SS quick attach.


----------

